# What kind of boots



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

As far as scent goes, do you think rubber boots are best for bow hunting? I mean I would not wear my stinky old work boots, what kind of footwear would leave the less scent behind when walking to your stand? Do you believe in the (No Scent/Scent blockers) soaps? Or does the wind just have to be in your favor?


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

This is just my oppinion. Bass Pro has a sell most of the month of August. They have a pair of Snake proof water proof 15" boots going on sale I believe nevt Friday. You may check there add. Anyway. For the money, you can't go wrong. I wear them, my son where's them, bro in law has had a pair for years. 69.99. Most comfortable pair of boot's i've ever spent money on. Regular price is like 99 buck's. I have a bad ankle so, being that they are 15" tall, it gives me great ankle support. Again, just my oppinion. Other's think you have to spend 300 buck's or you don't have the best. :smile:


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

You also mentioned scent. Gander mtn has a deal on there Scent Lok sock's. By a pair for 5 bucks and mail in the rebate and get your money back. Can't beat that deal. Limit 3 pairs for person.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't believe strongly in the scent lock stuff. I do own a lot of it. I wear cheap camo rubber boots. I get about a pair each year, sometimes they last a little longer before cracking and leaking.

I always get uninsulated for hunting in Texas. It is a different story for going anywhere else.

You absolutely have to play the wind, nothing will keep a deer from busting you down wind. Every once in a while a deer will just torerate you (not a big buck), but that doesn't mean it didn't wind you. I try to wear fresh cloths, shower with scent free soap, play the wind, and hope for the best.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Muck boots are my favorite hunting boots. Rubber/ neoprene different levels of insulation and different heights. These are not your standard rubber boots. As for the scentlock stuff.... it works to an extent, but they almost all have some type of porous material(synthetic or real leather, mesh, other fabric) that will absorb odors from the outside. Meaning you have to be extremely carefull where you wear those boots. I have personnally seen the difference between wearing rubber boots and other hunting boots. My money is on rubber boots unless you have Miles worth of walking or extreme elevation changes where you simply have to have a lace up and extra support.


----------

